# Best XNA 2.0 book



## binsky3333 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi,
I was just wondering if anyone knew a good book for xna programming 2.0, I am looking for a book with the teaching of 2d graphics and 3d.


Thanks a ton!!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 11, 2008)

You clearly missed the point in your previous thread. You can't just start off writing games. Learn an underlying language first. ie install VS or some express edition and learn to make other things first. Then start with simple things, ie non-graphical. Once you have some understanding of things you can think about moving on.


----------

